# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [PvE] Organisation d'events de guilde.

## kierian

*N'hésitez pas à proposer de nouvelles idées d'activités ! (et/ou de récompenses)*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT :* Les maj concernant les events sont désormais accessibles dans ce thread.  ::): 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*[A ne pas rater]*

*- Le rivage perdu** (début de l'event le vendredi 16 novembre à 21h, heure de paris)*

*[Agenda]*

*Le calendrier de tous les events de guilde programmés, géré par Pure, Zepo & Skiant,' est ici*.

*[Agenda de la semaine]*
-
-
-

*[Activités en "Pick-up"]*

*Le concept est simple, vous avez envie de démarrer un event de guilde mais vous n'avez pas d'idée précise, choisissez-en une ci-dessous, proposez là aux canards sur le chan de guilde, c'est parti. (et si vous êtes d'humeur princière, un liste d'idées de récompense est également jointe).*

*"Keg Brawl"* :
Mini Jeu/Succès/Titre - Aucun pré-requis
Contenu : Organisez une série de matchs de "Keg Brawl". 

*"Top à la vachette" :*
Mini Jeu - Niveau de zone 15/25 
Contenu : Sur le plateau de Diessa (point de passage du domaine de Charradis), lors d'un event, il est possible de récupérer un costume de vache dans la charrette près de Zena Gagnesou. 
L'idée est donc d'organiser une course sur un parcours que vous définissez. 

*"Money Train" :*
Farm - Pré-requis de level lié à la zone
Contenu : Une simple session de farm de monstres dans la zone de votre choix, même si s'agissant de faire de la tune, Orr est plus que conseillée.
Que ce soit en farmant les events de toute la zone (qui de surcroît vous donneront du karma), ou en squattant le centre du temple de Lyssa (1.5po/h en moyenne).
Dans les deux cas, un stack de barres aux baies d'Omnom est vivement indiqué. (+30% de découverte de la magie, +40% d'or trouvé sur les monstres)
Le farm de spots d'orichalque est également rémunérateur.

*"Maître de la plongée" :*
Succès - Pré-requis de level lié aux zones parcourues
Contenu : Effectuez tout ou partie des 37 plongeons, repartis sur 4 paliers dans 9 zones du monde.

*"Rodin et Cie" :*
Concours - Pré-requis de level lié à la zone
Contenu : Immortalisez les monstres en les statufiant dans les poses les plus incongrues possibles à l'aide de sorts dédiés et montrez vos clichés aux canards.

*"Mario-land" :*
Puzzle-jump/Succès - Pré-requis de level lié à la zone
Contenu : Lancez-vous dans une série de Puzzle-jump parmi la quarantaine disponible.

*"Un peu plus près de l'étoile" :*
Exploration/Succès/Titre - Pré-requis de level lié à la zone
Contenu : Explorez une zone de votre choix à 100%.



*Aparté : Les récompenses (facultatives) d'events de guilde*
- Po
- Teintures non identifiées
- Buff de bouffe
-

----------


## Ptit gras

Seta a évoqué l'organisation d'une soirée sur la carte eneigée 70-80 je crois !

----------


## olih

Ouaip, ça pourrait être rigolo.
Le problème de cette zone, c'est le nombre "limité" d'event par rapport à Orr et surtout des chaines bien plus courte.

Mais elle a un dragon.

----------


## Ashlook

Dans 75 niveaux je m'occupe de ça... Bon ok vous risquez d'attendre un peu =).

----------


## kierian

J'ai édité le post de départ ([Structure]), si vous avez déjà une idée de comment hierarchiser l'ensemble, n'hésitez pas.




> Ouaip, ça pourrait être rigolo.
> Le problème de cette zone, c'est le nombre "limité" d'event par rapport à Orr et surtout des chaines bien plus courte.
> Mais elle a un dragon.


Bloque pas trop sur les events (du jeu), qu'ils soient limités (norn 70-80) ou buggués (Orr) si tu veux mon avis.

En fait, je pense que les events (du jeu) ne sont que des éléments "pré-machés" sur lesquels s'appuyer, bien utiles donc, mais ne devant pour moi pas constituer l'intégralité du contenu d'un event de guilde. (je parle surtout pour les évènements ponctuels)
De la même façon, on peut aussi s'appuyer sur les succès, les puzzles, les complétions de cartes, le leveling des rerolls, etc, ou sur... rien du tout de prédéfini même.

Le tout étant d'avoir des évènements de guildes attractifs et renouvelés (si on se contente de farmer les events du jeu en boucle, çà va très vite lasser selon moi, quelque chose de plus créatif, construit comme de petites aventures, pourrait être plus sympa) 

En gros, balancez toutes les idées qui vous passent par la tête, on fera un tri plus tard !  ::): 

ps : on va aussi avoir une nouvelle carte bientôt non ?



*EDIT :*



> Dans 75 niveaux je m'occupe de ça... Bon ok vous risquez d'attendre un peu =).


Plaisanterie mise à part, et comme mentionné dans le post de départ,  je suis convaincu que les évènements de guildes, pour fonctionner, ne doivent pas se contenter de fournir du contenu aux seuls 80 full exo, certains devront l'être à "tout" level. (disons au moins à 3 ou 4 paliers différents)

----------


## Ptit gras

Owi la nouvelle zone ! C'est l'occasion pour un bel event ça. Deux-trois jours après la sortie pour que certains puissent se familiariser.

----------


## olih

Ça dépend du genre d'event que tu veux faire :
- Si c'est pour remplir les coffres, go zone 70+ en bus canard avec du stuff Magic Find, shootés aux  Barres aux baies d'Omnom et bannières de guilde .
- Autrement n'importe quel event débile peut faire l'affaire : concours de plongeon artistique à l'arche du lion, Spectacle de danse, regroupé par race, tout le monde à un même endroit, en ordre et synchronisé   ::love:: )
- On peut aussi faire des soirées Donjon explo, Pool de joueur -> tirage au sort des équipes (sinon c'est pas rigolo) et roule sur ascalon (et ça peut se faire à partir du niveau 35/40). Le premier groupe ayant fini peut se foutre de la gueule des autres. (ça serait une occasion de claquer des bannières de guilde).

Si vous avez d'autres idées.

----------


## kierian

> Owi la nouvelle zone ! C'est l'occasion pour un bel event ça. Deux-trois jours après la sortie pour que certains puissent se familiariser.


Et vi, pas oublié mwa !  ::): 

A mon avis, çà peut même l'occasion d'en organiser plusieurs, dont certains "répétables", histoire de ne pas oublier ceux qui ne seront pas présent à l'instant T d'un évènement de guilde.


*EDIT :* 




> (...)* tirage au sort des équipes* (sinon c'est pas rigolo) et roule sur ascalon.


 Ca peut etre drole çà, et l'occasion de mélanger les canards qui ont rusher 30.000 fois le donjon entre "experts", avec de purs noobs (toujours pas fait de donjons perso) qui vont faire boulette sur boulette.  :^_^:

----------


## Wid

Soirée Keg Brawl !

----------


## olih

Clairement.
En plus la zone en question si j'ai tout suivi, c'est une zone 2-80 (avec tout le monde à 80).

---------- Post added at 12h04 ---------- Previous post was at 12h04 ----------




> Soirée Keg Brawl !


 Aussi !
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un jeu pvp dans la capitale norn.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:Bave:  Pour le fnu.

----------


## Quentinouss

Vraiment une bonne idée ce post, ça change un peu du WvW. Et je plussoie pour la bataille de barils, ça peut être très fun  :;):

----------


## olih

Wid il parle de ça parce qu'il y a des succès associés  ::ninja:: .

----------


## kierian

Je reprends vos idées dans le post de départ sous  [Brainstorming] au cas où l'on s'étende sur plusieurs pages. Comme son nom l'indique, je reprends* tout* ce qui évoqué dans le thread, aucun tri subjectif n'est effectué à ce niveau et je link les idées dont le contenu pourrait ne pas être connu de chacun histoire de ne perdre personne en route.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je plussoie à ton initiative Kieran!

Quelques petits point :
*Commencer simple* : pas besoin de mettre en place une énorme orga pour commencer. Le GO de la soirée trouve une endroit, pense grossièrement à comment occupe la soirée et c'est parti. Ne pas se mettre la pression dès le début. Vous pensez connaitre un endroit sympa? Gogogo et faites pas votre timide, on est entre canards c'est bon   :;): 
Vous êtes au courant que la notion d'animateurs est complètement surfaite chez les canards? Plus sérieusement, la liste d'animateurs n'a pas bougé depuis le début presque et pour le PvE à part Seta ... ce n'est pas un reproche, surtout. Je suis bien taggé Lead3W alors que ça fait bientôt 1 mois 1/2 que je joue juste quelques week end (mais ça reviendra ... hein ça reviendra  ::cry:: ).
Alors si *vous êtes motivé*, *actif dans le jeu* et *dans la guilde* : *autoproclamez vous animateur de soirée* et si ça se passe bien recommencer jusqu'à plus soif (il suffit juste de lancer le truc hein!).
Comme tu dis Kieran, il n'y a pas que les zones high level parce que tous les canards sont pas 80. Et je suis sûr que même *une simple soirée à découvrir une zone norn ou charr low/mid level*, où 3 joueurs (humain, sylvari et asura) sur 5 n'ont potentiellement jamais mis les pieds, serait déjà un bon début, ou *tout autre zone*.
Le but n'est pas de farmer ces zones, mais simplement de les découvrir entre gens de bonne compagnie : coeurs, point de vista, puzzle ... _Mon PvE je le faisais assez seul en général, je suis sûr qu'a plusieurs ça pourrait être so much fnu_! De jouer à plusieurs à un MMO ... oh wait!
Le coup que plusieurs équipes de compos totalement aléatoires fassent le donjon en parallèle =>  :Bave:  Par contre, tout le monde sur le même chan mumble (pas obligatoire, mais un gros plus indéniable) pour bien mettre le bordayl  :^_^: 
Comment dire ... *KEG BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWL!!!!* ::wub::

----------


## olih

Imagine, tout le monde sur le même chan mumble, et là Kohler  :Bave: .

----------


## Vaaahn

:Bave: 

Mais juste se tirer la bourre parce que t'arrive avant une autre équipe sur un boss, que tu galères à le buter, et que eux le buttent plus rapidement. :cavataunterchérie:

----------


## Nessou

Tfaçon pour ascalon les groupes avec élém seraient avantagés.  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Tfaçon pour ascalon les groupes avec élém seraient avantagés.


Pour le 1 et le 3 peut être.
Pour le 2 à voir.

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour ceux qui jouent à LoL, je vois plus ça comme un équivalent du mode ARAM.
Pour les autres, en gros c'est compétitif dans du bordel et de l'aléatoire complet : aléatoire de coéquipier + de classes + de lvl + de connaissance du donjon = crise de rage/taunt/fou rire assurée  ::wub::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Moi j'applaudis kierian pour la création de ce thread, car j'étais parti pour le créer cet après-midi, pour commencer à organiser la tenue de sorties PvE régulières.

----------


## Korbeil

Concours des poses des boss avec le venin qui transforme en statue  :B):

----------


## kierian

> [*]*Commencer simple* : pas besoin de mettre en place une énorme orga pour commencer. Le GO de la soirée trouve une endroit, pense grossièrement à comment occupe la soirée et c'est parti. Ne pas se mettre la pression dès le début


Toutafé !  ::): 

La fonction de ce post n'est d'ailleurs pas d'organiser un event pharaonique gérée par 2 ou 3 personnes et pis... pu rien, mais bel et bien de recenser toutes les initiatives qu'on peut se proposer entre-nous, du truc le plus petit au truc le plus gros, du plus ponctuel au plus régulier.

Bref, le post sert juste à voir les idées de chacun (je suis sûr qu'il y a un million de trucs auxquels certains auront pensé, et pas d'autres, et réciproquement)
La seule caractéristique commune à tout ce qui est/sera proposé, c'est l'envie de jouer ensemble, et de se marrer.

Je plussoie également à 100% l'auto-proclamation d'animateurs pour une soirée dès lors qu'on a idée tout simplement, plutôt que de se reposer sur un team dont cela serait la fonction. La chose se fera de toute façon d'elle-même selon moi, certains proposeront plus de trucs que d'autres, et inutile de s'encombrer d'une "responsabilité" quelconque figée dans le temps. (perso, j'en voudrais pas par exemple, trop chiant, et je suis le degré zéro de la responsabilité)


*EDIT :* 



> Concours des poses des boss avec le venin qui transforme en statue


Tu peux préciser, je ne vois pas quel est le venin en question.

----------


## Maderone

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Basilisk_Venom

----------


## Benounet

Des soirees teinturequizz prevues a l'avance aussi peuvent s'averer sympatiques. Suffit de voir comment le chan s'anime des que ca part la dessus, mais c'est jamais assez long faute de teintures. Faut un financement, mais autrement ca demande pas beaucoup d'orga et pour peu que les participants remettent en jeu les teintures gagnees qu'ils ont deja, ca peut tenir suffisamment longtemps.

----------


## Maderone

Plutôt que de faire une question/une teinture. On pourrait organiser un concours avec plusieurs lots de teinture pour le 1er, 2eme, 3eme etc. Ca permettrait de faire une compétition un peu plus poussée.

----------


## Maximelene

Moi je vais organiser une chasse au trésor.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Des soirees teinturequizz prevues a l'avance aussi peuvent s'averer sympatiques. Suffit de voir comment le chan s'anime des que ca part la dessus, mais c'est jamais assez long faute de teintures. Faut un financement, mais autrement ca demande pas beaucoup d'orga.


Nan mais l'intérêt des teintures-quizz, c'est d'arriver n'importe quand dans le /g, pas besoin d'une soirée pour ça, juste de la réactivité à tout moment  ::trollface:: 

EDIT : des teintures non identifié en cash prize pour les rush de donjons à plusieurs équipe  :Bave:

----------


## Benounet

Ca pourrait etre une introduction a un event alors, le temps d'attendre les retardataires (avec 1 PO y'a bien moyen de tenir 1 heure). Enfin j'donnais ca en exemple au pif parceque ca represente un rapport implication/amusement faible pour l'organisateur avec une popularite relativement garantie, ca veut pas dire que les teinturequizz courants doivent disparaitre.

----------


## Vaaahn

Chez moi, j'ai pas de pécé, mais j'ai des idées  ::sad::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

[200 Teintures non identifiées]  ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

Juste en passant, je m'arrête pour apporter mon soutien virtuel à ce Topic. Je voudrai pouvoir faire plus, mais là je n'ai pas le temps, je dois aller faire des courses au supermarché, je suis à cours d'huile d'arachide.
_
PS: Mon main n'est pas encore full exo, j'ai toujours des donjons à farmer pour ça._

----------


## purEcontact

[Post déplacé dans le thread adéquat]

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Nickel ça, manque que les horaires sur le calendrier. :;):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je pense, pour les séances de farm, qu'on peut pousser à 1 / semaine, non ?

----------


## Benounet

Pour this is my story on pourrait imaginer ca sous forme de course avec groupes aleatoires, necessite d'etre sur le meme chan mumble histoire de rien pige aux indications de son groupe, entree en meme temps et le premier groupe qui sort sans avoir abandonne est declare vainqueur.
Pareil pour le puzzle jump avec par exemple 3 runs du meme puzzle avec a chaque fois un temps imparti de plus en plus court et seuls ceux ayant reussi a entrer dans les delais sont recompenses. (Qui a dit clocher's style?)

Est ce qu'actuellement en PvP si on a 2 equipes de 5, on peut s'arranger pour faire un match entre nous ou c'est a chaque fois au pif?

----------


## kierian

> Je pense, pour les séances de farm, qu'on peut pousser à 1 / semaine, non ?


Sans problème, d'autant que çà nécessite zéro organisation.

J'ai d'ailleurs, avec du recul, un sentiment mitigé sur la tenue d'un calendrier dans la mesure où cela donne  une impression "figée" des events de guilde (jours, horaires, fréquence) et d'une gestion par un/des animateurs pré-défini(s).

J'avais en tête quelque chose de plus "dynamique" personnellement, à savoir un listing complet de tout ce à quoi pensent les canards pour des activités de groupe, et quand l'un d'entre-eux a envie de faire quelque chose en jeu sans nécessairement avoir une idée précise de quoi, il vient choisir une activité ici, l'annonce sur le tchat de guilde, et c'est parti. A mon sens, mais peut-être que je me trompe, çà augmenterait le nombre d'events d'autant que d'animateurs en en diminuant les contraintes (car aucune "responsabilité" d'animations sur le long terme, juste d'un moment unique, bien que répétable selon l'humeur de celui qui lance la chose)

Après, ces deux méthodes ne sont pas forcément antinomiques.

Sinon Pure, dans ta liste, "top à la vachette", je me souviens plus à quel endroit précisément on peut se faire transformer (il me semble que c'est en zone charr, mais je veux bien l'endroit exact du coeur stp)

----------


## purEcontact

> Je pense, pour les séances de farm, qu'on peut pousser à 1 / semaine, non ?


Le farm, quelque soit le jeu, c'est chiant.
Je peux l'inclure tout les mercredis (par exemple) mais tu risques d'avoir moins de canards que si je ne créé l'event qu'une fois par mois.




> Pour this is my story on pourrait imaginer ca sous forme de course avec groupes aleatoires, necessite d'etre sur le meme chan mumble histoire de rien pige aux indications de son groupe, entree en meme temps et le premier groupe qui sort sans avoir abandonne est declare vainqueur.
> Pareil pour le puzzle jump avec par exemple 3 runs du meme puzzle avec a chaque fois un temps imparti de plus en plus court et seuls ceux ayant reussi a entrer dans les delais sont recompenses. (Qui a dit clocher's style?)
> 
> Est ce qu'actuellement en PvP si on a 2 equipes de 5, on peut s'arranger pour faire un match entre nous ou c'est a chaque fois au pif?


L'idée de "This is my story", c'est surtout de débloquer l'accès aux instances explo à tout le monde et de faire découvrir le background.
Si on en fait un fait un event "bordel", les joueurs qui n'auront pas réussi à faire le mode story (ou difficilement) se diront "instance de merde, j'y remets pas les pieds".
Du coup, ça continuera de farmer asca (et j'aimerais éviter ça).

Pour le jumping puzzle, c'est là aussi pour l'aspect "découverte" : il y a 42 puzzle jump et un succès + un coffre à chaque fois.
Rajouter un timer n'a aucuns intérêts.
Par contre, je pense qu'on devrait faire ça sous costume  ::trollface:: .

Pour le PvP, je sais pas.
D'ailleurs, je sais pas pour le Keg brawl non plus :s.

Ah ! Et concernant les récompenses : je préfère en attribuer qu'aux évènements uniques (et à la chasse au trésor). 
En fait, je préfère filer 3 fois 1 po au vainqueur plutôt que 10 fois 30 pa.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi kierian, avoir un pool d'idées et venir piocher dedans, c'est cool.

Bon sinon y'a aussi deux choses, il me semble pas les avoir vues :

- organiser une tombola avec des trucs à gagner, à définir les modalités plus précisément...
- faire un marathon (course à pied à poil) avec des checkpoints (pareil voir les modalités pour empêcher la gruge, etc.)

Avec bien entendu des trucs à gagner.

---------- Post added at 12h46 ---------- Previous post was at 12h45 ----------




> Le farm, quelque soit le jeu, c'est chiant.


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord, surtout en groupe.

---------- Post added at 12h48 ---------- Previous post was at 12h46 ----------

Et aussi : le calendrier, ne pas l'utiliser pour les trucs récurrents, mais uniquement les events "uniques" qui auront lieu à une date et heure précise et arbitraire.

----------


## purEcontact

> Sans problème, d'autant que çà nécessite zéro organisation.
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs, avec du recul, un sentiment mitigé sur la tenue d'un calendrier dans la mesure où cela donne  une impression "figée" des events de guilde (jours, horaires, fréquence) et d'une gestion par un/des animateurs pré-défini(s).
> 
> J'avais en tête quelque chose de plus "dynamique" personnellement, à savoir un listing complet de tout ce à quoi pensent les canards pour des activités de groupe, et quand l'un d'entre-eux a envie de faire quelque chose en jeu sans nécessairement avoir une idée précise de quoi, il vient choisir une activité ici, l'annonce sur le tchat de guilde, et c'est parti. A mon sens, mais peut-être que je me trompe, çà augmenterait le nombre d'events d'autant que d'animateurs en en diminuant les contraintes (car aucune "responsabilité" d'animations sur le long terme, juste d'un moment unique, bien que répétable selon l'humeur de celui qui lance la chose)


Le "problème" de l'évènement spontané c'est que, par définition, on ne peut pas le prévoir.

Du coté du joueur lambda qui ne joue pas forcément de manière assidue. Si je sais qu'un évènement qui m'intéresse va se produire, je vais me connecter spécialement pour ça.

Du coté du joueur lambda qui joue tout les jours. Si je ne sais pas qu'un évènement va arriver, je vais me lancer dans un donjon ou dans du 3W en groupe avec des canards et quand l'event arrivera, je serais "coincé" à devoir finir ce que je suis en train de faire avant de pouvoir commencer l'event.

Par conséquence, tu auras un pool de joueurs moins conséquent pour ton event et une plus grande chance de voir l'évènement ne pas se faire, manque de joueurs.




> Après, ces deux méthodes ne sont pas forcément antinomiques.


En aucun cas elle ne le sont.
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'inclus pas les donjons explorations ou les "questions pour une teinture".




> Sinon Pure, dans ta liste, "top à la vachette", je me souviens plus à quel endroit précisément on peut se faire transformer (il me semble que c'est en zone charr, mais je veux bien l'endroit exact du coeur stp)


Plateau de Diessa, Vallons de Wodron pour le "Top à la vachette"





> Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord, surtout en groupe.


Dans l'absolu, ça peut se faire en tant qu'event spontané (comme les donjons explo ou les questions pour une teinture).




> Et aussi : le calendrier, ne pas l'utiliser pour les trucs récurrents, mais uniquement les events "uniques" qui auront lieu à une date et heure précise et arbitraire.


Là, non.
Le calendrier a pour but d'avoir un visuel clair sur l'organisation des évènements.
Le principe c'est de voir la date du jour en regardant le calendrier et se dire "tient, ce soir y'a ça de prévu".

Les évènements "uniques" sont surlignés pour qu'ils ressortent mieux et on les voit du premier coup d'oeil.

----------


## kierian

> Sinon Pure, dans ta liste, "top à la vachette", je me souviens plus à quel endroit précisément on peut se faire transformer (il me semble que c'est en zone charr, mais je veux bien l'endroit exact du coeur stp)


Pure ? Ou quelqu'un ayant la réponse, que je puisse l'ajouter svp.




> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi kierian, avoir un pool d'idées et venir piocher dedans, c'est cool.


D'autant qu'en plus des avantages pré-cités, cela évite d'avoir un event de guilde qui correspondent à la seule vision d'un animateur (j'y pense car je vois la différence de point de vue sur le farm entre Pure et toi)
Par contre, comme toi, je pense effectivement que le calendrier reste une bonne idée pour proposer les events de guildes liés aux events uniques d'anet

Quoi qu'il en soit, n'hésitez pas à continuer de proposer de nouvelles activités, plus on aura de choix, mieux ce sera.
Dans la même optique, vous pouvez aussi proposer des récompenses, sans que celles-ci ne soient (déjà) reliées à une activité, dans le sens où, suivant la même logique que les events, j'en fais un liste, séparée donc, en dessous de celles des events. (l'idée étant en gros que le canard venant piocher une activité à faire, pourra, si il le souhaite, piocher également une récompense à fournir)

*EDIT :* on a posté au même moment Pure, je te lis donc.

----------


## Benounet

Je pense aussi que faire des events "spontannes" limite beaucoup le taux de participation, puisque ca supprime justement le cote evennementiel. Calendrier ou pas prevoyiez une petite semaine avec une annonce claire et accessible quand vous organisez un truc sous peine de vous retrouvez en sous nombre et d'etre decu.

----------


## kierian

> *EDIT :* on a posté au même moment Pure, je te lis donc.


  Merci pour la vachette, je l'ajoute.

Pour le reste, je dirais qu'on a globalement une approche très différente de la chose.

Pour le "probleme" de l'event spontané, je ne pense pas que cela en soit un personnellement. Hier par exemple, le jumping puzzle a été annoncé sur le tchat genre quelques mn avant le départ (moi j'ai vu "rendez-vous à 17h sur la place", et il était... 17h), et on était une grosse dizaine, s'agissant de surcroît d'un genre (le puzzle) qui n’intéresse pas forcement la majorité des canards, et que je ne vois pas comment cela aurait pu être fait encore plus à l'arrache, je trouve déjà ce nombre très acceptable. (et personnellement, je me suis bien amusé malgré mon Norn gigantesque)

Je crois que tu, comme d'autres, sous-estimes le nombre de canards qui jouent en solo en pve, et qui commence à se faire royalement chier. (à moins que cela soit l'inverse et moi qui le surrestime, mais peu importe de toute façon)

Voilà, après, ce n'est que mon point de vue, j'ai une vision "self-service" & zéro responsabilité pour conserver une liberté de choix et du dynamisme, et encore une fois, rien d’antinomique avec la tienne.

Tu peux, comme d'autres, parfaitement proposer une approche "carrée" des events auquel cas, j'ajouterais ton/votre calendrier finalisé au post de départ (par contre à mon avis, si vous êtes plusieurs dans cette optique, mentionnez vos activités régulières sur le MEME calendrier, que les canards qui veulent un truc programmé une semaine à l'avance n'aient pas à jongler avec les calendriers de chaque animateur)

----------


## purEcontact

> Je pense aussi que faire des events "spontannes" limite beaucoup le taux de participation, puisque ca supprime justement le cote evennementiel. Calendrier ou pas prevoyiez une petite semaine avec une annonce claire et accessible quand vous organisez un truc sous peine de vous retrouvez en sous nombre et d'etre decu.


Je pense d'ailleurs que je vais "annuler" les events jusqu'au vendredi 23, de manière à ce que l'information concernant le calendrier passes bien.

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté, l'event Anet du weekend prochain peut être un bon test.
De plus si la nouvelle zone est accessible dès le lv2 et a des choses sympa, ça pourrait devenir le terrain de jeu idéal.

----------


## purEcontact

> D'un autre coté, l'event Anet du weekend prochain peut être un bon test.
> De plus si la nouvelle zone est accessible dès le lv2 et a des choses sympa, ça pourrait devenir le terrain de jeu idéal.


Comme pour halloween, je pense que les canards vont se regrouper naturellement pour faire les events.
Ne connaissant pas, à l'avance, le contenu complet du patch, on peut rien prévoir.

----------


## kierian

> Ne connaissant pas, à l'avance, le contenu complet du patch, on peut rien prévoir.


Perso, ce sera direct l'explo à 100% de la map, en solo ou en groupe, c'est le premier truc que je ferais.

----------


## purEcontact

> Post édité


J'ai update le post concernant le calendrier.
Il est plus complet et le calendrier est à jour.

----------


## Alchimist

> *"The seeker" :*
> _Chasse au trésor - 15 participants min. - Aucun prérequis - Chan unique ou 1 groupe / chan_
> Le but du jeu est simple : trouver la bonne personne.
> 4 joueurs disséminés sur un territoire donné vous confie des indices pour que vous trouviez la 5ème personne qui vous délivrera un "trésor".
> Pour avancer plus vite, vous pourrez vous grouper IG mais plus vous êtes nombreux, moins votre part du butin sera grosse !
> *Récompense à la clé !*


Il y a moyen de faire des sorties intéressantes, notamment sur des carte comme Maelström, où il y a quelques zones qui sont biens dissimulés dans les décors et sans marqueurs (site remarquable, vista, skill point …). Si jamais vous avez besoins de quelqu’un pour organiser une chasse au trésor dans ces environs, n’hésitez pas à m’appeler.

----------


## Benounet

J'ai check le caldendrier du thread principal, si je puis me permettre je trouve ca un peu trop charge et tout packe sur le week end. Apres c'est evidemment une question de disponibilite mais je pense que limiter a 2 et les espacer serait preferable.
Style un event "court" le mercredi soir et un event "long" le week end (dimanche aprem par exemple?)

Si c'est possible aussi faudrait mettre en titre la date et heure des 2 prochains events, afin que les gens soient prevenus assez tot, et les details ds le 1er post, mais bon ca c'est plus des problematiques d'annoncement.

----------


## Korbeil

sinon pour les events style chasse au trésor, je trouve que le dimanche c'est pas top top.
je m'explique:

la chasse est un event qui peu être long (ça dépends de ce qui est préparé mais plus fun quand long).
mettre ça en fin de weekend avec les embauche (pour les non-chomeurs  ::P: ) le lendemain, c'pas forcément le truc qui attirera le plus de monde

alors que mettre ça un vendredi/samedi attirera plus de monde je pense  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Un dimanche après midi, normalement, c'est idéal  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai check le caldendrier du thread principal, si je puis me permettre je trouve ca un peu trop charge et tout packe sur le week end. Apres c'est evidemment une question de disponibilite mais je pense que limiter a 2 et les espacer serait preferable.
> Style un event "court" le mercredi soir et un event "long" le week end (dimanche aprem par exemple?)
> 
> Si c'est possible aussi faudrait mettre en titre la date et heure des 2 prochains events, afin que les gens soient prevenus assez tot, et les details ds le 1er post, mais bon ca c'est plus des problematiques d'annoncement.


J'ai placé les events sur le week car, en effet, je pense que c'est à ce moment que les canards seront disponibles.
A part le farm, les events ne sont lancés qu'une fois par mois, ce serait donc bête (je trouve) de les faire quand la majorité des canards travaillent.
De plus, je l'ai bien précisé, les events de l'agenda ne sont pas exhaustifs, vous pouvez lancer un event de manière "spontanée".
Si vous avez envie de lancer un event, vous avez 2 solutions : 
- Soit vous faites comme silverst et vous lancez l'idée dans le chat guilde en espérant que du monde vienne (il a prévenu 1h à l'avance je crois)
- Soit vous passez sur le topic en prévoyant 2 jours minimum (comme Zepo pour "l'initiation 3W") et on fait suivre sur l'agenda.
Du coup, vous pouvez lancer des events en semaine avec, potentiellement, des canards qui vont suivre.

Concernant l'annonce des events : j'avoue que je sais pas.
J'avais dans l'idée que les canards se connecte sur l'agenda rapidement avant de se connecter au jeu, voir une fois par semaine (minimum).
Partant de ce principe, ils sont censés voir que, pendant la semaine en cours, il va se passer plusieurs events.
En plus, si la personne en charge du topic n'est pas là et qu'un event se créé, personne ne participera parce que personne ne sera averti (ou au dernier moment).
Du coup, je préfère forcer un peu la main aux canards pour qu'ils se connectent sur l'agenda, plutôt que de laisser passer des infos.

Au passage, on a -pour le moment- quasiment que des events PvE mais je pense que ça va s'étoffer pour qu'il y ai plus d'event en semaine.
Je pense notamment au sPvP dont les matchs sont "relativement" court pour pouvoir être facilement insérer en milieu de semaine.




> sinon pour les events style chasse au trésor, je trouve que le dimanche c'est pas top top.
> je m'explique:
> 
> la chasse est un event qui peu être long (ça dépends de ce qui est préparé mais plus fun quand long).
> mettre ça en fin de weekend avec les embauche (pour les non-chomeurs ) le lendemain, c'pas forcément le truc qui attirera le plus de monde
> 
> alors que mettre ça un vendredi/samedi attirera plus de monde je pense


Faire une longue chasse au trésor, ça nécessite beaucoup d'organisation et beaucoup de préparation.
La première chasse a lieu dans moins de 15 jours, entre temps il faut peaufiner l'équipe d'animateurs disponibles pour les events et il va y avoir l'update du rivage avec pas mal d'ajouts (surement à intégrer dans la liste d'events).
Donc, pour la première chasse, j'ai dans l'idée de l'organiser dans une des capitales pour que ce soit accessible à tout le monde et que le terrain soit assez large pour s'amuser mais pas trop pour pas se perdre.
En fonction de comment ça se passe, on avancera peut être le début de la chasse suivante à 15:00 (au lieu de 21:00).

----------


## Charmide

Devrait y avoir de la place dans le message de guilde pour l'annonce, aussi. 

Sinon, c'est cool tout ça. 
Je pense que la guilde CPC s'approche de ce moment de flottements où la plupart des gens de cette communauté _multigaming_ commencent à se lasser, et donc de l'instant de vérité où la survie de celle-ci après l'élan du lancement se joue. 
Ça peut qu'aller dans le bon sens d'organiser des trucs  ::):

----------


## kierian

> En plus, si la personne en charge du topic n'est pas là et qu'un event se créé, personne ne participera parce que personne ne sera averti (ou au dernier moment).


T'inquiètes pas pour çà, je passe au bas mot 5/6 fois par jour sans exception aucune depuis la béta.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Bon, sinon, pour l'instant c'est architecturé comme suit, si vous pensez qu'il faut y rajouter une [Section], n'hésitez pas à m'en parler.

De mon côté, je me demandais si ajouter une sorte de section *[Invitations]*, pouvait être utile, mais je sais pas trop donc si vous avez un avis. 
Par "invitation", j'entends par ex, "Paul se fait l'explo 100% d'Orr le lundi 19 à 20h, départ sur la place de l'arche du lion." *Contrairement aux events*, Paul a prévu de se faire cette explo en solo, il ne fera pas spécialement d'annonce sur tchat, n'attendra pas plus que de raison, etc, bref, il prévient juste, genre 24h mini, au cas où certains voudraient se joindre à lui, mais quoi qu'il se passe, lui y va.

De la même façon, on peut ajouter une section *[Evènements Spéciaux]* pour ceux qui s'improvisent Anim' pour un event' unique, comme ce fut le cas pour le dernier jumping puzzle mais qui souhaitent prévenir un peu à l'avance (genre 24/48h).

Et si les choses devaient s'engorger (on sait jamais), on pourrait toujours rajouter une section *[Aujourd'hui]*.

Voilà, tenez-moi au courant.

_Ps : Sinon, pour l'agenda, l'ensemble des activités qu'il contient n'est toujours géré que par Pure', ou d'autres anim' se sont joint à lui ?_

---------------------------------------------------------------------



> *[A ne pas rater]*
> 
> *- Le rivage perdu** (début de l'event le vendredi 16 novembre à 21h, heure de paris)*
> 
> *[Agenda]*
> 
> *Le calendrier de tous les events de guilde programmés, proposé par Pure,' est ici*.
> 
> *[Agenda de la semaine]*
> ...

----------


## Skiant

> _Ps : Sinon, pour l'agenda, l'ensemble des activités qu'il contient n'est toujours géré que par Pure', ou d'autres anim' se sont joint à lui ?_


Pour l'instant : Pure, Zepo et moi. Nous avons tous les trois le droit d'ajouter d'autres personnes pour l'édition du calendrier, mais j'pense que Pure et Zepo sont les plus indiqués pour gérer ça, moi je suis surtout là parce que j'ai suggéré d'utiliser un vrai agenda au lieu d'un spreadsheet.

----------


## kierian

Merci, j'ai modifié du coup le :



> *Le calendrier de tous les events de guilde programmés, proposé par Pure,' est ici*.


par :



> *Le calendrier de tous les events de guilde programmés, géré par Pure, Zepo & Skiant,' est ici*.


pour ceux qui voudraient voir leur event *programmé* inséré dedans (ou ceux qui voudraient vous aider).

On n'a pas défini de règle spécifique concernant la différentiation entre event programmé et les (éventuels) events spéciaux, mais on peut partir du principe je pense, que programmé sera pour les event prévus une semaine mini à l'avance, et spéciaux, si l'on retient l'idée du moins (directement insérés dans la p1), pour ceux l'étant 24/48h avant.

---------- Post added at 11h03 ---------- Previous post was at 10h46 ----------




> moi je suis surtout là parce que j'ai suggéré d'utiliser un vrai agenda au lieu d'un spreadsheet.


Ahaha, j'avais pas vu que vous aviez délocké hier soir le sujet sur les events de guilde, du coup, aucun intérêt à ce que je continue ce que j'avais démarré.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ahaha, j'avais pas vu que vous aviez délocké hier soir le sujet sur les events de guilde, du coup, aucun intérêt à ce que je continue ce que j'avais démarré.


Au contraire, on a "besoin" de ce thread pour garder celui regroupant les évènements lisible.
J'ai fais un link vers ce thread depuis celui épinglé pour qu'on puisse discuter autour des évènements programmés (ou non).

----------


## kierian

> Au contraire, on a "besoin" de ce thread pour garder celui regroupant les évènements lisible.
> J'ai fais un link vers ce thread depuis celui épinglé pour qu'on puisse discuter autour des évènements programmés (ou non).


Je parle pas de çà Pure', mais de mettre à jour la p1 comme je l'ai fait ce matin, alors qu'un second thread existe désormais pour répertorier les events. Ce serait complètement déb' de demander aux canards d'aller voir sur le thread déverrouillé les events de l'agenda, puis de basculer sur la p1 de celui-ci pour voir si il y a des events  (spéciaux) organisés par d'autres membres que zepo, skiant ou toi. Qui plus est, quand tu parles d'events spéciaux sur l'autre thread, çà n'a pas la même signification que sur celui-là, autant te dire que çà va vite créer un joyeux méli-mélo.

Bref, ce thread pour les discussions quoi (plus de maj de la p1 donc), et l'autre pour le calendrier des events de toute sorte.

----------


## Caf

Sympa ce petit tread, peut-être que ça va me permettre de mettre le nez en dehors des cartes 3W du coup.  :;): 

Kierian et purEcontact bravo.

---------- Post added at 09h25 ---------- Previous post was at 09h22 ----------




> Pour l'instant : Pure, Zepo et moi. Nous avons tous les trois le droit d'ajouter d'autres personnes pour l'édition du calendrier, mais j'pense que Pure et Zepo sont les plus indiqués pour gérer ça, moi je suis surtout là parce que j'ai suggéré d'utiliser un vrai agenda au lieu d'un spreadsheet.


Après je sais pas si le "Commander Zepo" aura le temps ! Il est dédié au 3W avant tout ! Commencez pas à vouloir nous le voler hein, c'est pas parce-que tous vos animateurs PVE ont vanish qu'il faille nous le piquer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Après je sais pas si le "Commander Zepo" aura le temps ! Il est dédié au 3W avant tout ! Commencez pas à vouloir nous le voler hein, c'est pas parce-que tous vos animateurs PVE ont tous vanish qu'il faille nous le piquer.


Tu noteras que y'a des events PvP aussi dans le calendrier, hein. D'ailleurs, c'est un peu pour ça que Zepo est dans les éditeurs du calendrier, c'est pour pouvoir coller des events PvP aussi.

----------


## Benounet

Donc y'a un event qui se tient vendredi ou pas?
Si oui faut le promouvoir (changement du titre du thread? Message de guilde?)

----------

